# Hangover cure



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Last night my wife shaved her head to raise money for Macmillan.

The result was that I over indulged and had a hideous hangover this morning. It was so bad I didn't eat anything and I didn't even have any coffee!

this got me thinking. Does coffee help anyone with their hangover cure, or is there anything else that works for you? I normally go straight for coffee but not today.

for the record, I rarely drink so this is more out of interest than me being in need of a remedy.

Cheers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The only real ways cure a hangover is either:-

a) not to drink alcohol to begin with.

b) Full English Breakfast (food is your Friend).

c) Rehydration

d) Carry on drinking.

Please note option d can lead to alcoholism. b & c tend to work for me.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If I drink and have a hint of a hangover then I do three things:

1 Good warm shower

2 Full English breakfast - inc orange juice and coffee

3 brush my teeth

If I still feel bad after all of that then I know it's REALLY bad - and I'd take some paracetamol or something - but I can't remember needing anything like that for the last few years.

The best way to avoid a hangover is to know your limit in the first place and not to seriously over indulge.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think it's rehydration that's supposed to work best. Lots of water, like lots of it.

I prefer the not drinking approach these days .

Good on your wife by the way!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Steamed milk with nescafe gold and sugar.

Or microwave if you must.

Sorrynotsorry.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drink plenty of water (or water with an added electrolyte powder/fizzy tablet) as alcohol dehydrates you. Drink a coffee along with paracetamol, the caffeine makes it work quicker. Drink a pint of milk before hand, as it lines the stomach (horse, stable door and bolted though). Get a juicer, and make fresh juice, wheatgrass is an excellent tonic for a hangover.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What triggered to over indulgence of alcohol on your behalf? Were you at the charity event (where everyone was drinking) or was it the fact that your wife returned home with a shaved head that turned you to the bottle.







joking btw.

Good for her for doing this for the charity.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

This sounds a bit weird, but eat a couple of pears an hour or two beforehand. I normally suffer a lot after any more than 3 or 4 beers, but this worked for me! Something to do with enzymes apparently. Before anyone asks, pear cider does not work. I am going to try it again (in the name of science) incase it was some kind of fluke.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Historically I have always used the litre of fresh orange juice on the bedside table method .... upon first waking, drink the lot and lie back down. When you wake/get up an hour later there is no headache you just need to deal with the realisation that the gorilla has been to your house.... Thrown your clothes everywhere, taken all your money and put something nasty tasting in your mouth


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers for the tips. Pears - not heard that one before.

The shave was a big event at our local and then some friends and family came back to ours. I rarely drink these days so I guess it affects me more now. Hope I won't need to try the cures any time soon. I'll stick to coffee.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Oh serious answers

I tske a couple of ibuprofen before bed and a pint or two of water, same again in the morning and then go for a run - all cured!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Or just accept that you are a southerner and can't take your beer..









(just kidding...







)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

After many, many years of experimentation I have discovered that the best cure for hangovers was always....... being young!!

Unfortunately this cure isn't that readily available any more.................


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> After many, many years of experimentation I have discovered that the best cure for hangovers was always....... being young!!
> 
> Unfortunately this cure isn't that readily available any more.................


That's true..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Drink lots of water before bed (rehydrate)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Blue duvet


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Blue duvet


Is that some obscure Glasgee slang?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jedi oh said:


> Last night my wife shaved her head to raise money for Macmillan.
> 
> The result was that I over indulged and had a hideous hangover this morning. It was so bad I didn't eat anything and I didn't even have any coffee!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your wife, she must be a VERY courageous lady.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Scrambled egg on toast

lots of coffee

coca cola

cigarette (don't even smoke anymore but still works)

long shower + shave

toothbrushing plus mouthwash plus stain remover

if that lot doesn't help I curl up in a ball and rock back and forth in the corner of a dark room


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

A friend of mine has just graduated from medical school and apparently there's rumours abound of students popping a saline drip in overnight, waking up feeling fresh and hangover free!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> After many, many years of experimentation I have discovered that the best cure for hangovers was always....... being young!!
> 
> Unfortunately this cure isn't that readily available any more.................


I have to agree. Like most things, they improve with age. Hangovers definitely develop into a much richer experience as you get older.

The younger hangover is slightly 1 dimensional.... Bit of head ache for an hour after waking.

Where as your more mature hangover blossoms on multiple physical, emotional and psychological levels over a much greater timespan. Bringing a more deeper and complex level of ghastliness.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought resent studies showed that dehydration wasn't the issue, certainly in the short term, however dilution of booze prior to being absorbed could be the answer (1 glass of water for every 2 units)

Pears/pear juice is the current target for investigation http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11779714/Pear-juice-before-alcohol-may-combat-hangover.html


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've not heard the pear thing before but cue world pear shortage! Maybe Aunt Gladys was right all these years. .. Hey, I'll have a Babycham! I did have a pint of perry the other day for old times sake. I didn't get a hangover but that was probably because one pint was enough.

My favourite 'cure' for a hangover is a pint of tomato juice (or better still a 'Virgin Mary' assuming I can get my **** together enough to make one). Refreshing, tasty, packed with vitamin c and salt/electrolyte and doesn't have that 'stoking yesterday's fire' effect that a pint of water seems to have. (I find if I've had whisky before bed and wake up with a hangover, a pint of water seems to make my head spin and stomach churn almost as if it was more beer for some reason ).

Brave lady for shaving her head for charity. A hair off a woman's head is worth 100 off a bloke. Crowning glory and all that. I think it takes so much more for a lady to do that. If I shaved my head no-one would notice. Might be something to do with the sideys, Harrington, polo shirt and loafers that I tend to wear a lot though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it's a 'had six pints, head's a bit sore' type effort just get up and on with your day. Get some decent food down you but avoid sugar and try to get your blood glucose back under control.

If it was a 'decent session' then couch, takeaway pizza and snoozing.

If it was 24 hours + on it then nothing is going to save you. Assemble your sick bucket, big bottles of water, shut the curtains, phone off and prepare for two days of existential and physical purgatory that will make Renton's shift in Trainspotting look easy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Believe you need to replace electrolytes - coconut water is perfect.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Best cure would be a drink with electrolytes and easily absorbed glucose/sugars. Flat Coca-cola works. I base this on a friend who is a surgeon. If he is hungover he hooks himself up to a saline drip and swears by that. Seeing as most of us don't have that as an option, he recommended flat coke or coconut water as good alternatives.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Drink at least a pint of water last thing before going to bed and take a pint of water to bed with you, drink that through the night as you wake from time to time : you might not feel like drinking the water but force your self. If you finish the water get more.

Even if you dont feel like anything to eat try to eat something : toast always goes down well for me.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

My best hangover cure is a can of coke

Indeed coke was originally formulated as a hangover cure but in those days it actually had extract of coca leaf in it!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Funnily enough, coffee is one of the worst things to drink.

Alcohol acts as a depressant of, amongst other things, the nervous system. This is largely controlled through maintaining a biochemical balance. As alcohol affects that balance, as soon as you stop drinking the body looks to rebalance through over-production of stimulants (this is one of the reasons that you do not have a good night's sleep after an evening drinking). So, when you wake up the body is still trying to return to norm and if you then pump a load of artificial stimulant in (such as coffee) resulting in you overshooting the balance point. The body then has to bring you back down through natural depressants. It is this yo-yo effect that can make you feel crap for an extended period.

As mentioned above, if you don't have access to a saline drip then the best course of action - preventative: don't drink on empty stomach, pace your intake, intersperse alcoholic drinks with water (especially if a hot day - the Greeks always bring you some water every couple of drinks at a bar). If remedy: paracetamol (ibuprofen are likely to upset your stomach), lots of liquids - flat coke is okay, rehydration salts even better.

Completely agree with comment stating youth as the ultimate hangover cure. I remember when I was 18 I could drink all night, get 2 hours sleep and then go to work. After the recent rugby 6 nations super Saturday I swear that it was a week before I felt human again!

(caveat - my doctorate is in invertebrate pathology - not medicine!)


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

coffee isnt an artificial stimulant!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's exogenous


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> coffee isnt an artificial stimulant!!


Fair enough. But neither does it naturally occur in the human body.

edit - (or what jeebsy said)


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

As a recent student, I've marginal experience in this area. I found the best thing to be a combination of having a minimum of two cornettos, followed by slowly working my way through a plain baguette in the afternoon, all whilst working through several litres of water. Anecdotally this fights away even the toughest of morning after headaches and naseous feelings.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

My morning after remedy is a can of coke and a choc ice at some point if its really bad. Had to do this last Saturday morning/afternoon. Works for me.


----------

